# German Shepherd colouring...haven't seen this colour before



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

*Callie is 10 months old. Pedigree shepherd, her mum was black and tan with the saddle her dad pure black, both registered with the AKC. Callie has sabling underneath her black but looks predominantly black with tan points and a bit of grey sabling on her shoulders and neck...will she fade any more? Thanks*







[/IMG]

please i need to know what her colouring is called, i've never seen a colour like this before on a shepherd, ive only ever owned pure black or sables with the saddle


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's not sabling...just fading color. If it's along her back it's called bitch stripe.

Are you sure you mean saddled sables, and you didn't just own faded black and tans?

For example, what color is this boy:









And what color is this boy:









Your bitch LOOKS like a Bicolor...but I can't tell since she's not standing up


----------



## Frost62 (May 24, 2009)

that is a cool looking shepherd


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> *Callie is 10 months old. Pedigree shepherd, her mum was black and tan with the saddle her dad pure black, both registered with the AKC. Callie has sabling underneath her black but looks predominantly black with tan points and a bit of grey sabling on her shoulders and neck...will she fade any more? Thanks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Shepherd is marked very similar to my dog (he is a mix), which further inclines me to think he has some shepherd in him. 
(Silly picture, but you can see all of his tan points pretty good in it)



















She is a gorgeous dog, BTW! I love black/tan shepherds.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Your puppy looks Shepherd x Rott BC&E


----------



## Frost62 (May 24, 2009)

what if some were down its blood line theres a dog that isnt pure and that color gene got passed down or something

Click?
l
l
v


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No, that is a proper GSD color.

They come in:
Black and Tan
Blue and Tan
Liver and Tan
Liver Sable
Blue Sable
Solid Black
Solid Blue
Solid Liver
Solid White
Sable

All the 'and tan' dogs + the sables can come in:
Saddle
Blanket
Bi-color


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Your puppy looks Shepherd x Rott BC&E


Yeah, that seems to be the general consensus on him. He has all the classic markings, but now that he has gotten older his tail has gotten very full, just like a Shepherd's tail. We're still not sure where the curly ears came from... they seem to get curlier the older he gets! 

(Sorry I jacked your thread GSDGAL!  )


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

GSDGAL said:


> [/IMG]


Its a huge version of my girl, with the SAME NAME!!! holy shiz!


----------



## JMP (May 29, 2009)

Your Shepherd is a bi-color with some unusual faults (the tan markings above the eyes, on the neck and tops of the fromt legs)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

JMP, the dog's color is NOT faulted in anyway. That's a normal bi color.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Xeph said:


> JMP, the dog's color is NOT faulted in anyway. That's a normal bi color.


Yeah... I'm no shepherd expert, but even I knew that it wasn't a fault. I had a long haired shepherd that was bi-color like that. She also had a clef pallet... (she was my heart dog)


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

That's the same color as my puppy, basically


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I have to ask, Foyer.. when the heck did you get that cutie?!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Foyerhawk said:


> That's the same color as my puppy, basically


Oh he's beautiful! 
Of course I have a weakness for black Bi-colors!!!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

So the story is is that Foyerhawk decides to bring in a cutie patootie German shepherd puppy and not tell us Dogforums people


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm going to pray for Foyer, considering he's got Lord Gleisdrick behind him xD!!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like black and tan to me?

I've seen the color lots of GSD, whatever it is referred to in that breed.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Spicy, he's a black and tan bi-color


----------



## coby09Jan15 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love German Sheppard !!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I'm going to pray for Foyer, considering he's got Lord Gleisdrick behind him xD!!!


What does this mean? He has a wild and crazy dog in his background? Tell me more! 

So far he's the most laid back, easy going puppy I've ever had, except for my Whippet who has acted like he's on a valium drip his entire life 

Both parents, and the older sibling I met too, are lazy, mellow, gentle, and calm. Great dogs!


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

Kenya is a bicolor, but a very very dark one. Id say urs is a bicolor also


----------



## Teela Brown (Jul 3, 2009)

This is by far my most favourite thread! All these pictures of beautiful sheppies! I am in heaven.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I *heart* Kenya!!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I'm going to pray for Foyer, considering he's got Lord Gleisdrick behind him xD!!!


When you're ready, let me know what that means 

Intense, drivey dog?

Trent wants to join the bi-color shepherd party, too!









Xeph, is this a blanket back? I don't see penciling or tarheels








Trent's great grandsire (dam's grandsire).


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I want to know what that means, too!

Trent is adorable.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Trent's Great Grandsire is a blanketed dog, yes 

Lord Gleisdreieck was an incredibly well received dog. He was strong in protection with good defense from what I understand, though you get a bit of hard headedness with his line. His hip production was fantastic


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I saw a blue german shepherd today. First one I've seen in real life. It was very very cute but then again it was a GSD puppy and what GSD puppies are NOT cute?


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I think the blues are gorgeous! I'd love a blue long coat some day.

Cool, thanks Xeph! You are a fountain of knowledge 

Spirit enjoyed his first swim yesterday, and lots of socializing on a busy beach- a sunset festival, and even a live band!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If you want to know more about Lord, I can get more info. I like the working lines, but I do not know them nearly as well as the American and German showlines.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I guess my dude has some West German show lines too. I'd love anything you can tell me about any of them  I'll PM you his pedigree. I put him on the site.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Spicy, he's a black and tan bi-color


Thanks. 

Can you tell me why it is called "bi colored". If you've time give a run down of the different colors. Maybe start a separate thread for people like me and explain the colors of GSD, even pics if you can.

It probably seems ridiculous but I really don't understand every color/term, like what they are visually. I need a color with visual example.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Here you go Spicy 

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/52743-gsd-color-lesson.html


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

These are two of Cracker's fave friends: the Black GSD is Rankin, the White is Memphis


----------

